# blazingstar pour pokerstars.fr



## fayer007 (12 Août 2010)

bonjour à tous, peut etre que parmis vous il y en a qui joue au poker via pokerstar.FR. Et peut etre parmis vous utilisaient blazingstar, soft pour des raccourcies clavier sur Mac.

Depuis le passage du .com au .fr de pokerstar le logiciel ne marche plus, il n'est programmé que pour pokerstar.com

Y a t il des programmeur parmis vous ou des personnes pouvant m'aider a juste rediriger le programme vers pokerstar.fr qui est le même mais que le logiciel n'arrive pas à détecter.

Merci d'avance


----------



## tatouille (12 Août 2010)

edite ton fichier hosts et alias pokerstar.com to pokerstar.fr, pas garantie de fonctionner, si d'autres url ont changé, je ne joue pas et ne connais pas le logiciel.


----------



## fayer007 (12 Août 2010)

hmm ok et comment fait on cela? je ne connais pas trop la programmation, si tu pouvais jsute m'indiquer la démarche à suivre


----------



## tatouille (12 Août 2010)

non 

* The Anatomy of a Large-Scale Hypertextual Web Search Engine*

*Sergey Brin and Lawrence Page*  {sergey, page}@cs.stanford.edu  Computer Science Department, Stanford University, Stanford, CA 94305   * Abstract*

In this paper, we present Google, a prototype of a large-scale search engine which makes heavy use of the structure present in hypertext. Google is designed to crawl and index the Web efficiently and produce much more satisfying search results than existing systems. The prototype with a full text and hyperlink database of at least 24 million pages is available at http://google.stanford.edu/ 
       To engineer a search engine is a challenging task. Search engines index tens to hundreds of millions of web pages involving a comparable number of distinct terms. They answer tens of millions of queries every day. Despite the importance of large-scale search engines on the web, very little academic research has been done on them. Furthermore, due to rapid advance in technology and web proliferation, creating a web search engine today is very different from three years ago. This paper provides an in-depth description of our large-scale web search engine -- the first such detailed public description we know of to date. 
       Apart from the problems of scaling traditional search techniques to data of this magnitude, there are new technical challenges involved with using the additional information present in hypertext to produce better search results. This paper addresses this question of how to build a practical large-scale system which can exploit the additional information present in hypertext. Also we look at the problem of how to effectively deal with uncontrolled hypertext collections where anyone can publish anything they want. * Keywords*: World Wide Web, Search Engines, Information Retrieval, PageRank, Google​
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html


----------

